# Husky 254 chainsaw hard to start when hot



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a Husky 254 chainsaw that starts easily and runs fine until it gets hot. Then, after it is shut down, it becomes difficult to start.
It has a new plug, ignition coil, and fuel filter. I'd appreciate your help.
Thanks,
Tony P
Unionville, NC


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Is your cooling fins cloged??How about the air gap between flywheel and coil??Is it 0.010?Closer will make one run HOT too.How's the compresson??100 Lb.or higher is ok.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

ck your commpression. you could have a scored cyl or a stuck ring


----------

